# Black Horse: What Color Tack?



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

So I am excited to start showing my mare this year but I am in desperate need of new show tack so I need help with colors. Charm's "color" is turquise(spelling?) or light blue. I will be shopping for an all leather barrel saddle and possibly just a regular all around western saddle with some silver on it. I am also going to get matching headstalls and breast collars as well of course!

*What color tack do you reccomend for a black horse? *

I was thinking about black on black but many people say no to that. What do you think? 

For references of what my mare looks like look at my avatar or any of my other pictures.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I like black and black too. But I do Dressage so I think black looks good on anything :lol:.


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

She is BEAUTIFUL first off, and second, I think that maybe black with studs, or silver would look good; or maybe mahogany/dark brown... not many horses can pull off mahogany(my horse for instance) but I think your girl could.  Good luck, she looks wonderful. 

Here is the website I got my saddle from, they are beautiful and VERY affordable. 

Western saddle Horse tack English saddles Pony saddle for sale - SaddleOnline Inc.


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x (Jan 15, 2011)

What about a chestnut horse? (Sorry to nick your post Sheza!!) I want a new saddle for a Bustie but don't know what colour- I don't want her clashing with her tack!!!!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Black looks good on all horses, IMO. I've had Chestnuts and Black horses that looked amazing in black tack


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x (Jan 15, 2011)

yh I was thinking black- safer lol


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Black tack on a black horse with silver/chrome hardware makes me shiver with delight.  I think it would be stunning with turquoise accents for her saddle blanket/boots.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Haylee said:


> Here is the website I got my saddle from, they are beautiful and VERY affordable.
> 
> Western saddle Horse tack English saddles Pony saddle for sale - SaddleOnline Inc.


 It looks way too good to be true. What's the quality like?


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys! Yah black is safe and its my fav color in tack. Now I have to try and find a nice looking barrel saddle with some nice trim.... hmmm... that might be tough! Lots of light oil brown but not a whole lot of black.

Thanks Haylee! I like to think she is pretty but everyone thinks their own horse is lol. I have a mahogany/ dark brown trail saddle for her at the moment and i like it on her but it is a little to long for her back.


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

I would do black on black..it would be so pretty! With the colors it would look really nice.


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Eolith said:


> Black tack on a black horse with silver/chrome hardware makes me shiver with delight.  I think it would be stunning with turquoise accents for her saddle blanket/boots.


I KNOW! I always see these beautifl friesians with black silver chromed western saddles (I love seeing friesians in western wear anyway) and I swear I am going to steal one of them these days


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I like black tack for blacks and greys, tan/reddish for chestnuts and brown for everything else. But then I'm weird.


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> It looks way too good to be true. What's the quality like?


The saddle that I bought was not that one but it came from the same place, It is 200X prettier than the pictures! I love it, and It is comfortable too! Mine is the Black Parade Texas Show saddle. But yeah, it is wonderful!


----------

